# Riding school recs for returning adult - North Kent



## hoovesoffthefloor (18 February 2018)

Hello 

After riding and competing from being a child through to early 20s and now being in my 30s having had a few years off aside from the odd holiday hack, I am desperate to start having lessons again. Probably just flatwork in the school and hacking initially, but I would like to jump again if all goes well! 

I live near Bromley and have a car, but am a bit overwhelmed by the number of riding schools around so wondered if anyone had any recent views on:
- Chelsfield Equestrian Centre, Chelsfield
- Saddles Riding School, Bexley
- Mount Mascal, Bexley
- Downe Hall Stables, Downe
- Mayfield, Biggin Hill
- Greenacres, Biggin Hill
For an adult returning to riding? 

Thank you for reading and any feedback you might have!


----------



## teacups (19 February 2018)

No useful comments on those as I don't know your area, but just thought I'd say welcome to the forum. 
I went back to riding after a long break, and am really enjoying it.

This reply also 'bump' your post up, so the people who do know your area might spot it.


----------



## hoovesoffthefloor (19 February 2018)

Thanks Teacups - think I just need to take the plunge, try some places and see where feels right!


----------



## teacups (20 February 2018)

Actually, perhaps just go and visit some to watch lessons there? 
Have you done a search on here for each one? Might not throw up anything either. 
I'm impressed by the number of riding schools within reach you have, though!


----------



## Cobalt (24 February 2018)

Chelsfield Riding School is good and very near Bromley.  I also liked Udimore Riding Centre along the A25, past Sevenoaks, but it may be a little far for you.


----------



## hoovesoffthefloor (25 February 2018)

Cobalt said:



			Chelsfield Riding School is good and very near Bromley.  I also liked Udimore Riding Centre along the A25, past Sevenoaks, but it may be a little far for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Cobalt!


----------

